# Corsair H100i / Intel Core i5 4670K



## Vincentxx (10. März 2014)

Hallöchen,
Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Corsair H100i ich wollte euren Rat hören, bevor ich Geld ausgebe und im Nachhinein merke es war es nicht Wert,
Ich möchte meinen EKL Alpenfön Brocken ablösen wegen Temperatur Problemen da ich meine i5 gerne Übertakten möchte und mir es ab einem gewissen Level einfach zu heiß wird, wollte ich nun eine WaKü einbauen.

Findet ihr das diese WaKü empfehlenswert ist ? ich meine sie kostet rund 100 € und habe gehört sie würde grade einmal das Leisten was ein Mittelguter Luftkühler auch leisten würde.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K /  Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87-HD3 Intel Z87 / Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz
GPU: iChill GTX 770 4GB VRam / Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+

Der Prozessor läuft aktuell auf 4,0 GHZ mit 1,095 V Spannung unter LAst erreiche ich ca. 60 Crad Temperatur was für einen Haswell denke ich noch gut ist, allerdings würde ich gerne an die 4,4 bzw evtl 4,5 GHZ Grenze habe es auch ausprobiert aber die Spannung musste ich so Einstellung dass Teilweise über 80 Crad vorhanden waren und die Spannung lies sich auch nicht reduzieren -> Bluescreen .. 

Deshalb würde ich gerne auf eine WaKü umsteigen, meine Frage Corsair H100i ? wenn ihr bessere WaKü's kennt die mir mehr bringen, ich bin ganz Ohr.

Grüße Vincent


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2014)

Kauf lieber einen besseren Luftkühler.
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Vincentxx (10. März 2014)

Passt der denn auch in ein Gehäuse wie dieses hier:
Zalman Z3 Plus mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 

Mein EKL Brocken ist schon relativ groß darin und hat wenig Platz  

Aber danke für die echt schnelle Antwort


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2014)

Autsch, das Z3 ist ja sehr schmal.
157mm sollte das absolute Maximum sein.
In den Testberichten die ich gefunden habe, ist von 155mm die Rede.

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Vincentxx (10. März 2014)

Also ich habe ja den EKL Alpenfön nicht den 2er der passt auch grade so, ich denke eh drüber nach wir einen Big Tower zu holen da es auch mit meiner GTX sehr eng ist.. ich denke wenn ich mir ein neues Gehäuse hole dann muss ich auf jedenfall 
Beachten das auch ein so großer Kühler wie der Noctua NH-U14S oder der EKL Alpenfön K2 rein passt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2014)

Vincentxx schrieb:


> Findet ihr das diese WaKü empfehlenswert ist ? ich meine sie kostet rund 100 € und habe gehört sie würde grade einmal das Leisten was ein Mittelguter Luftkühler auch leisten würde.



Solange man nicht auf sehr niedrige Lautstärken aus ist (die einem die Pumpe vermasseln kann), leistet sie mehr, z.T. deutlich mehr, als ein mittelguter, selbst als ein sehr guter Luftkühler.

Allerdings habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass dir allein das 400 MHz extra einbringen würde (hast du keine stärkeren Lüfter rumliegen, um zu testen, was bessere Temps bringen?) und selbst wenn: Das wären 100 € (+Lüfter) für 10% mehr Takt...
Die würde ich lieber zur Seite legen und einfach früher aufrüsten, sobald der 4770 "10% zu langsam" ist.


----------



## Ravenshark (11. März 2014)

Würde nun immer eine AIO vorziehen. Ob für CPU oder GPU - nur noch Wasser. Leise und sehr gute Kühlleistung.
Ob nun ne Corsair oder ein anderes Modell ist Geschmackssache. Die Water 3.0 ist kaum bis gar net zu hören.


----------



## Vincentxx (11. März 2014)

Ravenshark schrieb:


> Würde nun immer eine AIO vorziehen. Ob für CPU oder GPU - nur noch Wasser. Leise und sehr gute Kühlleistung.
> Ob nun ne Corsair oder ein anderes Modell ist Geschmackssache. Die Water 3.0 ist kaum bis gar net zu hören.



Meinst du diese hier? 
https://www.alternate.de/Thermaltake/Water-3-0-Extreme-Wasserkuehlung/html/product/1089219/?


----------



## Ravenshark (11. März 2014)

Ja. Für die CPU habe ich die Water 3.0 Extreme (240 Radi) und für die GPU die Water 3.0 Performance  (120 Radi).
Habe auch lange überlegt ob ich meinen Luftkühler (Noctua NH-D14) behalte oder umsteige. Schlussendlich habe ich mir gesagt, warum soll ich mir wieder eine "Heizung" ins Gehäuse bauen.
Denn der CPU Lüftkühlkörper nimmt die Abwärme der CPU auf und gibt diese ins Gehäuse weiter, die dann mittels Lüfter nach Außen befördert wird. Besser ist doch einen Radi direkt am Ausgang des Gehäuses zu montieren, so dass die ABwärme sofort abtransportiert wird. Das gilt für CPU und GPU. Ich bin soweit gegangen, das ich den 240 Radi der Water 3.0 Extreme nach außen versetzt habe , so dass die Abwärme gar nicht ins Gehäuse kommt.


----------



## Vincentxx (11. März 2014)

Wie sind denn dein Temps unter Last mit der WaKü ?


----------



## Ravenshark (11. März 2014)

CPU ca. 50C°  (Prime/Intel Burn) und GPU ca. 60-65C°(Furmark) unter "normalen" Umständen steigt die Temp der GPU nicht über 50C°


----------

